# [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen



## nikiburstr8x (13. Juni 2009)

Unter dem "Games For Windows"-Logo werden immer mehr Spiele released, welche meist nur den XBox360-Controller als Eingabegerät neben Tastatur und Maus anbieten.

Übersicht über alle GFW-Titel

Da bin ich über einen meines Erachtens brauchbaren XBox360-Controller-Emulator gestolpert, der laut Erfahrungsberichten fast jeden Controller unterstützt, welcher grob dem PS2-Layout entspricht.

Hier der Link zum Emulator:
http://www.tocaedit.com/IB/index.php?s=128772ba683fb3ae380275322f48aacd&automodule=downloads&req=download&code=confirm_download&id=4
*Wichtig:* Auf http://rumblepad2.blogspot.com/ findet ihr zu den unterschiedlichsten Spielen die jeweiligen Emulatoren nebst Anleitungen - probiert es aus!

Eine Anleitung, welche Dateien des Emulators wo hin müssen, habe ich >>hier<< gefunden, anhand des Beispiels "Prototype":



> Here are the files I put in that directory:
> 
> xbox360cemu.ini
> xinput1_3.dll
> ...



Es funktioniert. Getestet hab ich ein Saitek P2600. Die getesteten Spiele waren Lost Planet und BioShock. Das verwendete Betriebsystem war WinXP 32-Bit.

Die Datei "xbox360cemu.ini" enthält alle relevanten Informationen bezüglich Tastenbelegung, die natürlich veränderbar ist, nur nicht abschrecken lassen von der Textwüste in dieser ini-Datei ^^. 
Bei mir wurde der rechte Analog-Stick des P2600 nicht richtig erkannt, da waren die Seiten vertauscht und zusätzlich invertiert. Nach kurzem Rumprobieren mit den Werten funktionierte das Pad aber einwandfrei.  

Falls jemand also den Emulator ausprobiert und sein Pad nicht richtig erkannt wird, kann er das hier posten. Ich versuche dann so gut wie möglich bei der Problemlösung zu helfen.

Wie gesagt, der Emulator sollte mit jedem Pad hinhauen, welches zwei Analog-Sticks, ein Digi-Pad, vier Schultertasten und vier normale Tasten für den rechten Daumen besitzt (PS2-Layout).

Probiert's mal aus!
Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen, insbondere andere Betriebssysteme wie Vista oder Seven, sowie 64-Bit Varianten.


----------



## vinc (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

Was mich vielmehr interessieren würde, wie ich Spiele ohne die zusätzliche GfWL(Games for Windows Live) Software spielen kann.
Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann will ich nur das Spiel und keine zusätzliche Software. Zusätzliche Software würde ich maximal auf freiwilliger Basis akzeptieren.
Es gibt aktuell einige interessante Spiele auf dem Markt, welche ich allerdings alle wegen dem o.g. Grund bisher gemieden habe und dies auch in der Zukunft machen werde.


----------



## Vael (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

Ein schönes Tutorial hast du da gemacht. ABer leider muss ich dir sagen das ich völlig überfordert bin mit meinem HAMA Gamepad! Ich blick da irgendwie nicht durch!

Ist das Gamepad hier, wäre schön wenn du mir mal zur Hand gehst mit den Einstellungen.

http://www.hama.de/portal/articleId*142503/picType*abb/action*2599;jsessionid=6BD6311C318F4B1FFD907A76915CD54F.tomcat_de_lin23?picURL=%2Fbilder%2F00062%2Fabb%2F00062860abb.jpg#picture


----------



## LionsClaw (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

Brauche auch mal Hilfe. Der Controller wird vom Programm erkannt, aber die Achsen des rechten Analogsticks sind vertauscht, bzw wenn ich nach oben drücke, passiert gar nichts. Auch die normalen Aktionstasten sind vertauscht.

Habe einen Thrustmaster Dual Analog 3


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. Juli 2009)

> Brauche auch mal Hilfe. Der Controller wird vom Programm erkannt, aber die Achsen des rechten Analogsticks sind vertauscht, bzw wenn ich nach oben drücke, passiert gar nichts. Auch die normalen Aktionstasten sind vertauscht.
> 
> Habe einen Thrustmaster Dual Analog 3


Jetzt wird es interessant.  

die Datei *xbox360cemu.ini* musst du mit Editor (txt) öffnen. Die sieht ungefähr so aus, ich habe sie schon nachbearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der blaue Kasten stellt die Analog-Stick-Achsen dar (rechts und links), du musst ein wenig mit den Werten jonglieren, also nur hin und her schieben (nicht verändern!) um die Achsen richtig einzustellen. Bei mir war der rechte Analog-Stick ein wenig durcheinander (oben war rechts und rechts war oben  ).

Der rote Kasten stellt die restlichen 10 zu belegenden Tasten dar, damit hatte ich aber keine Probleme, die waren perfekt eingestellt. Sollten dort Fehlbelegungen vorhanden sein machst du es ähnlich wie bei den Analogsticks.

Ich melde mich jetzt ab und bin morgen wieder online, probier noch ein wenig rum ... erwarte aber keine Antwort auf eventuell aufkommende Fragen vor morgen von mir.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				LionsClaw am 02.07.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche auch mal Hilfe. Der Controller wird vom Programm erkannt, aber die Achsen des rechten Analogsticks sind vertauscht, bzw wenn ich nach oben drücke, passiert gar nichts. Auch die normalen Aktionstasten sind vertauscht.
> 
> Habe einen Thrustmaster Dual Analog 3


Nenne mir mal die Tasten auf deinem Controller welche vertauscht sind und welche Tasten sie auf dem 360 Pad ansteuern.

Zur Orientierung kannst du ja dieses Controller-Image nehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_klickbar_


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

Pah ... kauft euch gefälligst das XBox360 Gamepad.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				Rabowke am 03.07.2009 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Pah ... kauft euch gefälligst das XBox360 Gamepad.


  

Nö. Geht auch ohne.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				Vael am 30.06.2009 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schönes Tutorial hast du da gemacht. ABer leider muss ich dir sagen das ich völlig überfordert bin mit meinem HAMA Gamepad! Ich blick da irgendwie nicht durch!
> 
> Ist das Gamepad hier, wäre schön wenn du mir mal zur Hand gehst mit den Einstellungen.
> 
> http://www.hama.de/portal/articleId*142503/picType*abb/action*2599;jsessionid=6BD6311C318F4B1FFD907A76915CD54F.tomcat_de_lin23?picURL=%2Fbilder%2F00062%2Fabb%2F00062860abb.jpg#picture


Scheisse! Habe deinen Post total übersehen.  

Hier nochmal die Kurzfassung zu der etwas umständlichen Einleitung in diesem Thread:



			
				nikiburstr8x am 02.07.2009 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest deinen Controller als XBox360-Controller emulieren.
> Lade dir mal dieses ZIP-Archiv herunter.
> Kopiere folgende Dateien aus dem Archiv:
> 
> ...


----------



## LionsClaw (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

Habe mir gerade erst ein Fight Pad für 30 geholt, da hole ich mir nicht noch ein blödes 360Pad, wenn ich doch schon ein gutes habe.

Danke, werde das mal ausprobieren. Gestern habe ich mal die Dateien in das Verzeichnis kopiert, wo sich die Exe befindet, das hat im Spiel aber überhaupt keinen Unterschied gemacht?!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				LionsClaw am 03.07.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern habe ich mal die Dateien in das Verzeichnis kopiert, wo sich die Exe befindet, das hat im Spiel aber überhaupt keinen Unterschied gemacht?!


In Bezug darauf, das dein Controller sich im Kreis dreht?
Das kann an dem Spiel selbst liegen, da Wolverine nicht nur den 360-Controller unterstützt sondern auch noch diverse andere.  
Quasi emulierst du das 360-Pad und dein Trustmaster wird ebenfalls angesprochen, da kommt es dann zu Konflikten.  

BTW: Hier ist der Link zu dem Forum, wo sich auch der Tool-Designer herumtreibt:

http://www.tocaedit.com/IB/index.php?showforum=2


----------



## fiumpf (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 13.06.2009 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen


Das erste Mal als ich gezwungen wurde auf Gamepad-Emulator-Software zurückzugreifen war bei GTA IV, nachzulesen hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=41&bid=5&tid=7430066&page=1

War ein Kampf und hat nicht zu 100% funktioniert, ohne diese Software jedoch wäre für mich das Spiel unspielbar gewesen, deshalb    .


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				fiumpf am 03.07.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> War ein Kampf und hat nicht zu 100% funktioniert, ohne diese Software jedoch wäre für mich das Spiel unspielbar gewesen, deshalb    .


Freut mich.  

Konntest du die Analogstick-Knöpfe (R3 und L3 im PS2-Layout ^^) benutzen, haben die bei dir funktioniert? Afaik brauchte man die in GTA IV recht häufig wegen Hupe und so.

Mein Saitek P2600 hat zwar auch solche Analog-Stick-Knöpfe, jedoch werden die mit keinem (offiziellem) Treiber angesprochen.  
Nach inoffiziellen Treibern habe ich noch nicht Ausschau gehalten.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				fiumpf am 03.07.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 13.06.2009 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War bei mir genauso mit GTA IV, aber seit dem habe ich sie nie wieder benötigt^^


----------



## fiumpf (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 03.07.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Konntest du die Analogstick-Knöpfe (R3 und L3 im PS2-Layout ^^) benutzen, haben die bei dir funktioniert? Afaik brauchte man die in GTA IV recht häufig wegen Hupe und so.
> 
> Mein Saitek P2600 hat zwar auch solche Analog-Stick-Knöpfe, jedoch werden die mit keinem (offiziellem) Treiber angesprochen.


Ja, die haben funktioniert. Ich nutze ein original Sony Playstation2-Gamepad per Adapter am PC. Dafür dass das Pad überhaupt erkannt wird danke ich dem Herrgott auf meinen Knien.
Das einzige Problem bei GTA IV war dass die Stick-Bewegung nicht analog sondern digital ausgegeben wird. Der Vorteil eines analogen Sticks wird dadurch zunichte gemacht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				fiumpf am 03.07.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige Problem bei GTA IV war dass die Stick-Bewegung nicht analog sondern digital ausgegeben wird. Der Vorteil eines analogen Sticks wird dadurch zunichte gemacht.


Also bei meinem Saitek P2600 werden auch die Analog-Sticks einwandfrei analog emuliert.   
Wenn ich *XInputTest.exe* aufrufe und die Achsen bewege, sind die Sticks auch analog.
In Prototype bei diversen Kameraschwenks mit dem rechten Stick fühlt es sich auch eher analog an.

Das liegt dann wahrscheinlich an dem PS2-Pad, und nicht an dem Spiel, oder? :-o


----------



## N8Mensch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 04.07.2009 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.07.2009 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GTA4 untersützt mittlerweile das Saitek Pad P2600.
Aber ich glaube, die Tasten lassen sich nicht frei belegen(nur vorgefertigte Belegung wie z.B.:  "Klassik" gibt es). Da wäre die Emulation ja doch von Vorteil, wenn die analogen Sticks auch funktionieren.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				N8Mensch am 04.07.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [Da wäre die Emulation ja doch von Vorteil, wenn die analogen Sticks auch funktionieren.


Also bei mir hauen die bisher getesteten Spiele mit dem P2600 auch analog-technisch hin. Als da wären Prototype, BioShock und Lost Planet. Da ich GTA IV für PC nicht besitze, kann ich es auch nicht testen, würde mein Notebook wohl auch nicht mitmachen ^^.


----------



## fiumpf (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 04.07.2009 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt dann wahrscheinlich an dem PS2-Pad, und nicht an dem Spiel, oder? :-o


Kann durchaus sein, die Vibrationsfunktion funktioniert leider auch nicht.


----------



## Brodameister (26. August 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

ich hab jetzt alles so gemacht wie es gemacht werden soll(also alles hineinkopiert und bei der XInputTest.exe funktioniert auch alles wie es soll)
im spiel ändert sich aber garnichts d.h. das der rechte analog stick total verdreht ist obwohl es in der Test.exe alles funktioniert

was mach ich falsch??   
wenn es hilft :ich habe ein Saitek P380


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. August 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



Brodameister schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt alles so gemacht wie es gemacht werden soll(also alles hineinkopiert und bei der XInputTest.exe funktioniert auch alles wie es soll)
> im spiel ändert sich aber garnichts d.h. das der rechte analog stick total verdreht ist obwohl es in der Test.exe alles funktioniert
> 
> was mach ich falsch??
> wenn es hilft :ich habe ein Saitek P380


   Um welches Spiel handelt es sich denn?

Und beschreibe mal ganz genau, welche Richtungsachse verkehrt / verdreht ist.


----------



## Brodameister (27. August 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

um halo 2
also wie gesagt bei der test.exe funzt noch alles bloß im spiel ändert sich nix  
d.h. die achsen des rechten sticks sin vertauscht(also oben ist rechts und rechts ist oben)
ebenfalls die schultertasten und fast alle tasten
also(im ps2 stil): x ist dreieck und dreieck ist x 
                                das selbe mit viereck und kreis
                                 und R1 und L2 sind vertauscht


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. August 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



Brodameister schrieb:


> um halo 2
> also wie gesagt bei der test.exe funzt noch alles bloß im spiel ändert sich nix
> d.h. die achsen des rechten sticks sin vertauscht(also oben ist rechts und rechts ist oben)
> ebenfalls die schultertasten und fast alle tasten
> ...


Hörst du denn so einen "Beep" am Anfang des Spiels?
Wenn nein, hast du möglicherweise die drei Dateien dees Emus im falschen Ordner entpackt. Der Emulator muss sich im selben Verzeichnis wie die Haupt-Exe des Spiels befinden.

Falls der Emu richtig installiert wurde:
Kannst du im Spiel Einstellungen an der Steuerung vornehmen? Also die Tastenbelegung ändern oder ist die nicht veränderbar? Kannst du  im Spiel unterschiedliche Controller auswählen, also nicht nur den 360-Controller? Möglicherweise überschneiden sich da das P380 und der 360 Controller, den du emulierst.


----------



## Brodameister (27. August 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

meinst du so den selben beep ton der auch in der test.exe kommt oder so?
ne sowas höre ich nicht obwohl es 100% im richtigen verzeichnis ist...

kp was falsch ist...


----------



## Brodameister (27. August 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

oh..hab ich vergessen..sorry für doppel post  

nein die tastenbelegung kann man auch nicht verändern und controller auswählen kann man auch nicht


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. August 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



Brodameister schrieb:


> meinst du so den selben beep ton der auch in der test.exe kommt oder so?
> ne sowas höre ich nicht obwohl es 100% im richtigen verzeichnis ist...
> 
> kp was falsch ist...


Ja, den meinte ich, der muss auch im Spiel kommen, meist kurz bevor das Hauptmenü geladen ist - geht ja nur kurz "beep", als Zeichen, dass der "360-Controller" angeschlossen ist.

Also, wenn das alles nichts bringt, dann habe ich keine Ideen mehr - ohne den 360-Emulator hast du es aber ganz sicher probiert?

BTW: Gibt es möglicherweise Patches zu Halo 2, die den Controller-Support verbessern? Google mal.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. September 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] &quot;Games For Windows&quot; austricksen*


 Ist schon schlimm, dass man sich überhaupt solcher Tools bedienen muss...
Aber hiermit ist das Emulieren des XBOX Pads wirklich idiotensicher, einfach die drei genannten Dateien zur .exe des Spiels und fertig.

Spiele gerade Braid damit und alles funktioniert einwandfrei, nur dass das nun Spiel dann mit (X)s und (A)s um sich wirft, werde ich wohl hinnehmen müssen.  

Mein Gamepad ist ein Logitech Rumblepad 2, die .ini Datei musste ich nicht anrühren.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. September 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

Hier ein kleiner Trick um Mini Ninjas zum Laufen zu bringen:

http://rumblepad2.blogspot.com... 



> 1. Find out the name of your gamepad in the control panel (Game Controllers), for me it was "Logitech RumblePad 2 USB".
> 
> 2. Open Regedit, hit CTRL-F and type the name of your gamepad. It should find something like :
> 
> ...


  Sollte auch mit anderen Controller-Namen funktionieren, werde das demnächst mit der Demo testen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. September 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Trick um Mini Ninjas zum Laufen zu bringen:
> 
> http://rumblepad2.blogspot.com...


 Funktioniert mit der Demo, hab jetzt zwar kein Saitek-Controller mehr in der Systemsteuerung, aber was soll's.
 Hoffentlich wirkt sich das nicht negativ auf andere Spiele aus, wenn nur noch ein 360-Pad erkannt wird. :-o


----------



## devdunken (22. September 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*

Hallo Leute,

 also nun musste auch auch leider wegen u.a Batman AA und Mini Ninjas eine Emulator zulegen.
 Habe die aktuelle Beta Version 3.1.0.4 genommen und habe die 3 Dateien zu der .exe ins Spiel kopiert.
 Es funktioniert auch fast tadellos ABER bei meinem RumblePad 2 werden im Spiel meine beiden hintersten Tasten= 8+7 nicht erkannt, soll heißen ich kann sie nicht benutzen.

 Wenn ich den XInputTest mache dann funktionieren auch alle Tasten außer die beiden hinteren.
 Dort wird immer nur ein Wert von "127" was auch immer das bedeutet angezeigt :/

 Kennt jemand das Problem?

 Danke fürs lesen (=


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. September 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation] "Games For Windows" austricksen*



devdunken schrieb:


> Wenn ich den XInputTest mache dann funktionieren auch alle Tasten außer die beiden hinteren.
> Dort wird immer nur ein Wert von "127" was auch immer das bedeutet angezeigt :/
> 
> Kennt jemand das Problem?
> ...


 Also bei meinem Saitek steht, wenn ich diese Tasten drücke der Wert "255".
 Es schein also, dass die Taste nicht richtig gedrückt wird (auf der Box funktionieren diese beiden Tasten wie Schubkontrollen, wobei 255 der Anschlag ist, also die Taste voll "durchgedrückt" wird). Das kann an einer Einstellung im Emulator liegen oder aber auch am benutzten Pad selber.
 Schau mal in den Einstellungen des Pads nach (Systemsteuerung -> Gamecontroller), funktioniert da alles richtig? Installiere neuere Gamepad-Treiber gegebenenfalls.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Oktober 2009)

Für Batman: Arkham Asylum gibt's auch nen kleinen Workaround damit es mit der Emulation flutscht.   :



> Finally a really great game was released for the PC, this is from what I've seen so far one of the top releases this year, it works ok with a rumblepad 2 without any emulation, but if you want it to work great, with the correct button mapping, then you better get and install :
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/24...
> 
> ...


 Quelle 

  Wobei natürlich zu beachten ist, dass der Installationsordner von Arkham Asylum ein anderer sein kann.


----------



## ElJogi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Mist! Ich habe ein Ultron Black Fire und da "dreht sich auch alles um Batman".

  Der Emulator hilft, aber vom rechten, analogen Stick funktioniert nur eine Achse. 
  Die Zweite Achse wird im zweiten Modus (Mode taste) aktiviert. hab ich natürlich. 
  In der Systemsteuerung wird mir die Achse angezeigt als "Schieberegler" und funktioniert.

  Xinputtest zeigt aber keine Funktion auf der Achse   
  Sonst wär es perfekt! 

 Habe keinen treiber vom Hersteller, sonder es wird unter Vista als Twin Shock Joystick erkannt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



ElJogi schrieb:


> Mist! Ich habe ein Ultron Black Fire und da "dreht sich auch alles um Batman".
> 
> Der Emulator hilft, aber vom rechten, analogen Stick funktioniert nur eine Achse.
> Die Zweite Achse wird im zweiten Modus (Mode taste) aktiviert. hab ich natürlich.
> ...


 Probiere es mal mit Hersteller-Treibern.

 Ein paar Fragen: Einer der Achsen des rechten Analog-Sticks wird als Schubkontrolle angezeigt, habe ich das richtig verstanden?
  Welche Mode-Taste meinst du? Schreib mal ein wenig ausführlicher. 

 Alle anderen Tasten hauen soweit hin? Nur die Achse spinnt rum?


----------



## ElJogi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Der Ultron kann 2 Modi. In einem ist die fehlende achse gewollt, da der Stick dann nur als Schubregler dienen soll. Im anderen Modus verhällt sich alles, wie von anderen controllern gewohnt. alle Buttons funktionieren. Hab zwar die Belegung noch nicht optimiert, aber das ginge ja in der .ini . 

 Treiber vom Hersteller gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. wird ja auch problemlos erkannt.
 In der Systemsteuerung sehe ich dann: Ne Menge Buttons, Analoger Stick, POV, Z-Rotation und Schieberegler. 
 Die beiden letzten werden als Balken dargestellt. Aber das ist IMHO die normale Darstellung in der Systemsteuerung. Alles funktioniert. in anderen Spielen tuts das DIng ja auch.


 Die "Schieberegler" Achse fehlt mir aber im XInput als X-Achse rechts.
 Habe in der ini schon den Achsindex von 3 bis 5 durchprobiert. 1, 2, und 6 laufen ja.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



ElJogi schrieb:


> Der Ultron kann 2 Modi. In einem ist die fehlende achse gewollt, da der Stick dann nur als Schubregler dienen soll. Im anderen Modus verhällt sich alles, wie von anderen controllern gewohnt. alle Buttons funktionieren. Hab zwar die Belegung noch nicht optimiert, aber das ginge ja in der .ini .


 Anscheinend wird der Modus ohne Achse im Emulator erzwungen, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Hast du mal versucht, während du xinputtest.exe ausführst zwischen den Modi hin und herzuschalten?
 Das ist doch sicherlich ne Taste auf dem Pad, oder?



ElJogi schrieb:


> Die "Schieberegler" Achse fehlt mir aber im XInput als X-Achse rechts.


 Fehlt der Eintrag in der ini ?  

 Meine ini schaut ja so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (11. November 2009)

JAWOLL, funktioniert bei RE5 soweit echt gut. Das Wichtigste: Die Axen am rechten Analogstick sind nicht mehr vertauscht   ! Bin noch am konfigurieren, aber dank deines Tutorials und der Test.exe wird das sicher super funktionieren   . Thanx!

 Nur zur Info: Ich hab das Speed-Link SL-6534.


----------



## xesued (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das Thrustmaster Dual-Trigger Force und bekomme die Y-Achse vom rechten Stick nicht zum funktionieren.
 Alle anderen Knöpfe/Achsen hab ich hingekriegt, aber die Y-Achse weigert sich standhaft.
 Hab alle Werte von 1-15 ausprobiert , auch ein paar mit s- bzw. a- Präfix (obwohl mir immer nich schleierhaft ist, was das bewirken soll..)

 Hat vielleicht noch jemand das gleiche Problem? Die Y-Achse des rechten ANalog-Sticks wird in der Systemsteuerung/Gamecontroller/Eigenschaften übrigens als Z-Achse angezeigt (=Windows Treiber).
 Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund warum die Achse nicht funktioniert?


 Hier mal meine Einstellungen


> [Options]
> UseAutoPad=0            #use 0 to 1; automatically make other PAD to PAD1 after detecting movement
> UseInitBeep=1            #use 0 to 1; default 1; beep on init
> 
> ...


----------



## KingRussia (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem XInput Test.
  Sobald ich den Test starte kommt folgende Meldung:
  Unbehandelte Ausnahme in der Anwendung. Klicken Sie auf "Weiter",um den
 Fehler zu ignorieren und die Anwendung fortzusetzten.Wenn sie auf
 "Beenden" klicken,wir die Anwendung sofort beendet.

  Es wurde
 versucht, im geschütztn Speicher zu lesen oder zu schreiben. Dies ist
 häufig ein Hinweis darauf,dass andere Speicher beschädigt ist.

  Wenn ich auf Weiter drücke,erscheint sofort das selbe Fenster und ich befinde mich auf ner Endlos-Schleife.
  Er zwingt mich quasi auf beenden zu drücken.

  Ich hab dann mal Kane and Lynch mit offener Meldung und Test gestartet.
  Das Spiel startet und höre sofort ein Beep, doch nach dem Beep stürzt das Spiel ab.

  Sobald ich die Dateien aus dem Kane and Lynch-Ordner läuft alles normal,doch dann brauch ich immer noch einen Xbox-Controller.

  PS: Ich hab Windows 7 64-bit Version.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Hey,

 wie krieg ich den Controller bei * Gears of War* zum Laufen? Hab schon versucht, die _xbox360cemu.ini, _die_ xinput1_3.dll _und die_ XInputTest.exe i_n das Spiel-Hauptverzeichnis zu kopieren, aber das Spiel spricht überhaupt nicht auf das Gamepad an. Dann hab ich die 3 Dateien in den Binaries-Ordner kopiert, wo auch die Startup-EXE ist, aber dann bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung:

_"xinput1_3.dll: You cannot run the game with modified executable code. Please reinstall the game."

_Bei RE5 hat das so super geklappt!_
_


----------



## xesued (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wie krieg ich den Controller bei * Gears of War* zum Laufen? Hab schon versucht, die _xbox360cemu.ini, _die_ xinput1_3.dll _und die_ XInputTest.exe i_n das Spiel-Hauptverzeichnis zu kopieren, aber das Spiel spricht überhaupt nicht auf das Gamepad an. Dann hab ich die 3 Dateien in den Binaries-Ordner kopiert, wo auch die Startup-EXE ist, aber dann bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...


 Hört sich nach einem Kopierschutz an. Dann hast du wohl keine Chance.
 Probier mal die xinput9_1_0.dll


----------



## KaneMarcus (17. August 2010)

also ich habs jetzt hinbekommen ich hab bei ausführen regedit.exe eingegeben mein pad gesucht und dann überall wo der name meines pads war durch den namen Xbox 360 Controller for Windows eingegeben
das spiel hat es erkannt dieses xinput erkennt es jetzt auch aber mein weiteres problem ist das mit dem analogen die sind komplett verkehrt auf der rechten seite ich die lösung die auf der seite für die analoge stand versucht doch es ging nicht         naja würde mcih über eine hilfe freuen 

danke im VOrraus

KAHN


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wie krieg ich den Controller bei * Gears of War* zum Laufen? Hab schon versucht, die _xbox360cemu.ini, _die_ xinput1_3.dll _und die_ XInputTest.exe i_n das Spiel-Hauptverzeichnis zu kopieren, aber das Spiel spricht überhaupt nicht auf das Gamepad an. Dann hab ich die 3 Dateien in den Binaries-Ordner kopiert, wo auch die Startup-EXE ist, aber dann bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...


  Vllt. darfst du die *xinput1_3.dll *nicht überschreiben. :o


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



KaneMarcus schrieb:


> also ich habs jetzt hinbekommen ich hab bei ausführen regedit.exe eingegeben mein pad gesucht und dann überall wo der name meines pads war durch den namen Xbox 360 Controller for Windows eingegeben
> das spiel hat es erkannt dieses xinput erkennt es jetzt auch aber mein weiteres problem ist das mit dem analogen die sind komplett verkehrt auf der rechten seite ich die lösung die auf der seite für die analoge stand versucht doch es ging nicht              naja würde mcih über eine hilfe freuen
> 
> danke im VOrraus
> ...


  
Ich hab es in dem Posting hier schon erklärt, wie das läuft: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Hard-und-Software-21/PC-Hardware-allgemein-9/XBox360-Controller-Emulation-und-quotGames-For-Windows-und-quot-austricksen-7907809/#7959501

So schwer ist es nicht - probier es mal aus!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



xesued schrieb:


> Ich hab das Thrustmaster Dual-Trigger Force und bekomme die Y-Achse vom rechten Stick nicht zum funktionieren.
> Alle anderen Knöpfe/Achsen hab ich hingekriegt, aber die Y-Achse weigert sich standhaft.
> Hab alle Werte von 1-15 ausprobiert , auch ein paar mit s- bzw. a- Präfix (obwohl mir immer nich schleierhaft ist, was das bewirken soll..)


   
Hast du mal probiert, in der Registry den Controller umzubenennen?

Hier steht, wie es geht: http://rumblepad2.blogspot.com/2009/09/mini-ninjas.html



> 1. Find out the name of your gamepad in the control panel (Game Controllers), for me it was "Logitech RumblePad 2 USB".
> 2. Open Regedit, hit CTRL-F and type the name of your gamepad. It should find something like :
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaProperties\PrivateProperties\Joystick\OEM\VID_046D&PID_C218
> ...


----------



## KaneMarcus (17. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

haha ich idiot hab beim ersten versuch bei right analog x und y den wert 6 eingeben und die anderen zeilen hab ich irgendwie nicht gehabt muss ich wohl gelöscht haben ausversehen
ich danke bruder für deine hilfe


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



KaneMarcus schrieb:


> haha ich idiot hab beim ersten versuch bei right analog x und y den wert 6 eingeben und die anderen zeilen hab ich irgendwie nicht gehabt muss ich wohl gelöscht haben ausversehen
> ich danke bruder für deine hilfe


Na Hauptsache, das Pad funzt jetzt. 
Mach auch ein Backup von der veränderten "xbox360cemu.ini", nur für alle Fälle. 
Mir isses nämlich schon häufiger passiert, dass ich die Datei bei verschiedenen Spielen überschrieben hab, da immer andere Versionen des Emulators benötigt wurden ^^.


----------



## baiR (28. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Ich bin momentan Tomb Raider Underwolrd am Zocken und mir ist bei den Spiel aufgefallen dass es nicht ganz so gut mit Maus und Tastatur zu lenken ist und daher habe ich mir dann diesen Xbox 360 Controller Emulator heruntergeladen.

Funktioniert so weit alles super. Er wird als Xbox 360 Controller erkannt nur funktioniert das Rumblepack nicht.

Ich habe einen Hama Double Action Airgrip Controller.
Den hier:
http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&q=hama%20double%20action%20airgrip&tbs=isch:1


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



baiR schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan Tomb Raider Underwolrd am Zocken und mir ist bei den Spiel aufgefallen dass es nicht ganz so gut mit Maus und Tastatur zu lenken ist und daher habe ich mir dann diesen Xbox 360 Controller Emulator heruntergeladen.
> 
> Funktioniert so weit alles super. Er wird als Xbox 360 Controller erkannt nur funktioniert das Rumblepack nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Den Rumble-Effekt bei meinem Saitek P2600 hab ich auch noch bei keinem Spiel hinbekommen.
Wobei ich den Effekt auch nicht vermisse - der ist mir zu penetrant / kommt zu häufig zum Einsatz bei den Spielen, die ohne Emulator funzen.


----------



## baiR (29. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin momentan Tomb Raider Underwolrd am Zocken und mir ist bei den Spiel aufgefallen dass es nicht ganz so gut mit Maus und Tastatur zu lenken ist und daher habe ich mir dann diesen Xbox 360 Controller Emulator heruntergeladen.
> ...


Ok, danke für die Antwort. 
Ich verzichte jetzt auf diesen Controller.
Ich habe den zwar schon 2 1/2 Jahre, habe den Controller aber bisher kaum benutzt.
Jetzt habe ich gemerkt dass der Controller totaler Dreck ist. Die Tasten federn nicht gut, die Schultertasten klemmen öfters und die Analogsticks sind mir zu oval sowie der Controller zu dick. (Habe kleine Hände)
Vernünftiges Lenken ist mit diesen Controller also unmöglich. Da kann ich nur sagen "Finger weg von Hama Double Action Airgrip".
Aber ich wollte mir sowieso demnächst einen zweiten Xbox 360 Controller für meine Xbox 360 kaufen und dann lege ich einfach 7€ drauf und kaufe mir einen mit Wireless Adapter für den PC.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



baiR schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Antwort.
> Ich verzichte jetzt auf diesen Controller.
> Ich habe den zwar schon 2 1/2 Jahre, habe den Controller aber bisher kaum benutzt.
> Jetzt habe ich gemerkt dass der Controller totaler Dreck ist. Die Tasten federn nicht gut, die Schultertasten klemmen öfters und die Analogsticks sind mir zu oval sowie der Controller zu dick. (Habe kleine Hände)
> ...


 Ich bin ebenfalls Besitzer dieses Biests.   
Insgesamt nach ca. 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit hat sich der linke Analogstick verabschiedet. Aber der rechte Stick hält noch erstaunlich lange durch.   
Kann alles nur bestätigen was baiR geschrieben hat, zudem stinkt das Plastik abartig, tippe mal auf alte Autoreifen. Nach dem Spielen muss man sich sehr gründlich die Hände waschen. Den Hinweis "Finger weg" kann man also ruhig wörtlich nehmen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Kauft euch doch endlich mal einen 'echten' 360 Controller ... goddamn! 
Ich hab IMO vier Controller zu Hause, drei Wireless von meinen XBox360 ( 2x weiß & 1x schwarz ) sowie einen Kabelcontroller für meinen PC.

Ich würd gern die Wireless mit meinem PC verbinden ( können ), allerdings fehlt mir da der Empfänger zu ... jemand eine Idee für man diesen günstig (!) ggf. nachkaufen kann? Würd so max. 10 EUR bezahlen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. August 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Nananananananaaaah!!!   

Das hier ist doch keine Kaufberatung für Bonzen-M$-Artikel !   

*Wir sind der Widerstand.*   
Wir quälen uns durch kryptische Ini-Dateien weil es uns Spass macht.   

Beck tuh tohpik.


----------



## Coopinator (24. September 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

So. Extra hier angemeldet damit ich mein problem hoffentlich auch mal in den griff bekomme.
Achso, Hallo erstmal.

Folgendes:
Wenn Ich den XInput Test starte dann kommt das wie im Anhang zu sehen ist. Das problem ist ja bekannt, aber bei mir funktioniert die Fehlerbehebung nicht (Habe schon alles probiert was hier steht). Wenn ich mein Logitech Extreme 3D Pro am Rechner anschließe, dann funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Ich nutze aber gerne einen PS2 Controller, und somit habe Ich eine PS2 > USB Adapter von Speed-Link. Und da liegt denke Ich mal das Problem, das einfach nur nicht das als Controllermöglichkeit erkannt wird. Also Danke erstmal für eure Antworten. Falls noch irgendwelche Fragen sind, immer her damit.
MfG Coop

Achja, den XPadder nutze ich schon, aber ich vermisse das Analoge Lenken bei rennspiele.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. September 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Welche Version des Emulators verwendest du denn?
Nimm mal ne neure, wie die hier: http://rumblepad2.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2010-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&updated-max=2011-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&max-results=38


----------



## Coopinator (27. September 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Super, hat funktioniert.
Danke.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. September 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



Coopinator schrieb:


> Super, hat funktioniert.
> Danke.


  
Jetzt ohne scheiss? Ich bin so kluch!!!

Sensei, gib die Brille her - ich hab sie mir verdient.


----------



## KaneMarcus (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

      Niki erstmal danke für deine hilfe mein rechter analog stick funzt jetzt in fifa 11 nur die richtungen sind umgekehrt


----------



## KaneMarcus (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

    niki es hat sich geklärt  
^^


----------



## Fischfresse (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Hey, also bei mir ist erstmal alles richtig eingestellt...ABER die Sticks und das Steuerkreuz (analog oder digital...) sind irgendwie zu schnell eingestellt.
D.h. In Fifa11 Überspringt der einfach IMMER ein Menü-Unterpunkt
Als Beispiel:
Anstoss
Spielmodi
Mein Fifa11
Normal würde er von Anstoss auf Spielmodi übergleiten, nur bei mir überspringt der Spielmodi und gleitet gleich zu Mein Fifa11.
Ich weiß ich könnte die auch mit der Maus anklicken...aber naja... *hust*   

Könnte man die Dinger irgendwie langsamer machen? Ich hab in der emu schon alles mögliche probiert nichts klappt....jetzt wollt ich fragen ob einer von euch ne Lösung wüsste?

Wenns echt nicht gehen sollte muss ich halt mein Arm immer hin und her bewegen 

Achso und im Spiel selbst ist aber alles normal also rennen...passen usw.

Mfg


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



Fischfresse schrieb:


> Könnte man die Dinger irgendwie langsamer machen?


Da hab ich keine Ahnung von und wüsste auch nicht, welche Werte da zu ändern sind. 
Bei mir ist so ein Problem noch nicht aufgetreten.

Wie sieht es denn in der xinputtest.exe aus? Bewegen sich dort die Sticks auch zu schnell? :o


----------



## Fischfresse (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Mh nein, also ich empfinde das als normal schnell.
Aber der Wert beim Anschlag (nach oben, unten, links, rechts) liegen bei 32767 bzw -32767...
kA ob das normal ist 

Also wenn ich den Stick richtig, und ich meine RICHTIG, langsam nach oben bzw rechts unten links bewege, scrollte der normal nach unten...also ich denke mal das der Wert des Anschlages zu hoch ist...

MfG


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



Fischfresse schrieb:


> Mh nein, also ich empfinde das als normal schnell.
> Aber der Wert beim Anschlag (nach oben, unten, links, rechts) liegen bei 32767 bzw -32767...
> kA ob das normal ist
> 
> ...


  
Probier halt mal ine bisschen rum, mach vorher ein Backup der ini-Datei. Ob es dir der Aufwand wert ist, musst du entscheiden. 

BTW: Hast du mal andere Spiele probiert? Ist die Steuerung in anderen Menüs ähnlich unpräzise?


----------



## Fischfresse (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

An den Werten habe ich schon rumprobiert...an allen^^....keine Veränderung, leider.

Bei andern Spielen nutze ich das Gamepad nicht, bei Fifa gibt es nur soo viele Funktionen das man einfach nicht mit der Tastatur (+ Maus) spielen kann, wie bei CoD z.B. Aber die Steuerung ist im Menü auch so unpräzise.

Liegt denn dein Wert ähnlich hoch wie meiner beim Anschlag?

Ich mein es ist nicht sonderlich schlimm, klicke halt immer mit der Maus auf das Menü, wäre halt durch das verlangsamen einfacher geworden ;-D


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



Fischfresse schrieb:


> Liegt denn dein Wert ähnlich hoch wie meiner beim Anschlag?


Es ist ne verdammt hohe Zahl im selben Bereich ^^.



Fischfresse schrieb:


> Ich mein es ist nicht sonderlich schlimm, klicke halt immer mit der Maus auf das Menü, wäre halt durch das verlangsamen einfacher geworden ;-D


Da kann man nüschts machen, denke ich - Hauptsache ingame funzt das Pad, oder?


----------



## Fischfresse (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Jau ingame funzt alles normal


----------



## Fischfresse (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Ich glaube ich hab den Fehler gefunden...das Spiel denkt der 1 Controller = 2 Controller....wenn du verstehst wie ich das meine^^

In der testexe ist aber nur einer connectet.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



Fischfresse schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab den Fehler gefunden...das Spiel denkt der 1 Controller = 2 Controller....wenn du verstehst wie ich das meine^^
> 
> In der testexe ist aber nur einer connectet.


  
Kann es sein, dass das Spiel deinen normalen Controller erkennt und zusätzlich die Emulation des 360-Pads? :o
Quasi doppelt gemoppelt ^^.

Dann kann es ja sein, dass ein Befehl doppelt ausgeführt wird ... anstatt in den Optionen einen Schritt zu machen, werden dann eben 2 Schritte gemacht - hast du den Controller mal ohne Emu getestet?


----------



## Fischfresse (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Ohne den Emulator funktioniert er normal, also überspringt nichts, es sind halt nur die Seiten beim rechten Analogstick vertauscht.

Links-Rechts= Oben-Unten und andersrum ^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



Fischfresse schrieb:


> Ohne den Emulator funktioniert er normal, also überspringt nichts, es sind halt nur die Seiten beim rechten Analogstick vertauscht.
> 
> Links-Rechts= Oben-Unten und andersrum ^^


  
Jetzt erkenne ich das Dilemma: Was ähnliches hatte ich mal bei ner Demo zu Wolverine oder so, da war es dasselbe. 

Nur eben nicht nur im Menü ^^. Kannste knicken, konnte ich nur mit Maus + Tastatur vernünftig zocken.
Aber bei dir funzt es ja ingame, von daher.


----------



## Fischfresse (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Johabe mich jetzt auch langsam dran gewöhnt an diese ,,spezielle" Menüführung mit ner Mischung aus Pad und Maus 

Ich dank dir trotzdem 

Lg

[Fröhliches zocken noch ;D]


----------



## schwarzi95 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Hallo ich hab mal ne frage 



Ich hab mir XInputTest gedownloaded und das gamepad (LogitechRumblePad2) hatte anfangs perfekt funktioniert aber dann hab ich ihn unabsichtlich ausgesteckt und dann stand daneben not conected und der hat sich nichtmehr verbunden der controller also hab ich neu gestartet usw. aber der verbindet sich nichtmehr 


also wäre sehr erfreut wenn mir wer helfen könnte


MFG Schwarzi95

Edit: Dieses problem ist gelöst aber jetz hab ich ein anderes xD 

wenn ich auf a drücke gilt das als x , x gilt als b, und b als a und y ist normal


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



schwarzi95 schrieb:


> wenn ich auf a drücke gilt das als x , x gilt als b, und b als a und y ist normal


  
Öffne die xbox360cemu.ini mit einem Texteditor.
Orientiere dich an folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst nur die ersten vier Werte im Roten Kästchen so umändern, dass A zu A, B zu B etc. wird - so schwer ist's nicht. Also schieb den Wert, der hinter dem "="  steht von A zu X, X zu B und B zu A.

Falls das nicht klappt, kannst du dir auch einfach ne aktuelle Version des Emus ziehen und die alte löschen, dann sind die Werkeinstellungen wieder hergestellt.


----------



## schwarzi95 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

ok  danke jetz funztz wieder perfekt


----------



## Fischfresse (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Hey da du grad die aktuelle Version des Emu's ansprichst...könnte mein Problem daran liegen das ich den von der Seite hier geloadet habe und nicht den aktuellsten?

Wenn das hier der aktuellste ist ignoriere bitte diesen Post ;D


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



Fischfresse schrieb:


> Hey da du grad die aktuelle Version des Emu's ansprichst...könnte mein Problem daran liegen das ich den von der Seite hier geloadet habe und nicht den aktuellsten?
> 
> Wenn das hier der aktuellste ist ignoriere bitte diesen Post ;D


Unterschiedliche Spiele erfordern auch unterschiedliche Emulatoren. Eine gute Seite mit Anleitungen und den dazugehörigen Emus findest du hier: http://rumblepad2.blogspot.com... 

Du kannst nicht immer nur mit dem aktuellsten Emu ein beliebiges Spiel zum Laufen bringen, es gibt keine Universal-Lösung.   

Ich kann jetzt auch schlecht den hier verlinkten Emu ändern, da es zu viele Möglichkeiten gibt ^^.

*Edit:* Habe jetzt den obigen Link ins Startposting aufgenommen.


----------



## jediyo (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> > Hallo!
> > Habe einen Thrustmaster dual trigger force gamepad PS2/PC 3.3 und würde den gern nutzen, um Batman Arkham Asylum zu spielen.
> > Das mit dem Emulator hat mich ja schon ein Stück weitergebracht, aber so ganz funktioniert es trotzdem nicht.
> > Hat jemand eine funktionierende xbox360cemu.ini für das Spiel und das Gamepad?
> ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



jediyo schrieb:


> [ Hallo!
> Habe einen Thrustmaster dual trigger force gamepad PS2/PC 3.3 und würde den gern nutzen, um Batman Arkham Asylum zu spielen.
> Das mit dem Emulator hat mich ja schon ein Stück weitergebracht, aber so ganz funktioniert es trotzdem nicht.
> Hat jemand eine funktionierende xbox360cemu.ini für das Spiel und das Gamepad?
> ...


Hast du das Problem in den Griff bekommen? :o
Du must halt nur die vertauschten Werte in der INI-Datei richtig austauschen.
Eine universelle *xbox360cemu.ini* kann es nicht geben, da es zu viele Controller-Layouts gibt und die dazugehörigen Tasten anders belegt sind.  

Wenn du Schwierigkeiten mit Zitaten hast, dann setze einfach ein *@+Username*, dann weiss auch jeder, wer gemeint ist ^^.


----------



## jediyo (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

@niki

Nee
Der Tester zeigt auch was anderes an, als was er dann im Spiel macht


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



jediyo schrieb:


> @niki
> 
> Nee
> Der Tester zeigt auch was anderes an, als was er dann im Spiel macht


  
Dann haut vermutlich etwas mit dem Emulator nicht hin - lösch den mal und zieh dir einfach mal ein paar unterschiedliche Versionen: http://rumblepad2.blogspot.com/

Möglicherwiese ist das Spiel, welches du verwendest, auch unter obigem Link zu finden, dann solltest du die jeweilige Anleitung beachten. 

Normalerweise ist ja dort jedes Spiel zu finden, was unter dem Games for Windwos-Logo rauskommt und nur den 360-Controller unterstützt. :o


----------



## jediyo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> jediyo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @niki
> ...


   Hallolo!
Die Dateien, die da für Batman runterzuladen sind, befinden sich nicht mehr bei rapidshare. Wat nu?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



jediyo schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jediyo schrieb:
> ...


 Dann nimm einen >>neueren Emulator<<, bedenke dabei aber, dass du ganz genau die Anleitung befolgst, die auf der Seite zum Spiel gekennzeichnet ist.

Hier mal die genauen Anweisungen zu B-AA:



> Put the following files under the installed directory as follows :
> 
> Program Files\Eidos\Batman Arkham Asylum\Binaries
> 
> ...


Der Pfad zum Spielordner ist natürlich ein anderer.*
Wichtig*: Da du vermutlich schon einige DLLs mit der Installation des alten Emulators durcheinander gebracht hast, empfiehlt sich die komplette Neuinstallation des Spiels, bevor du den Emulator frisch aufsetzt 

Mach ein Backup von den Spielständen.

Da du deine alte *xbox360cemu.ini* schon richtig konfiguriert hast, kannst du ebenfalls ein Backup davon machen - erspart das erneute Herumfrickeln in selbiger Datei.


----------



## jediyo (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Ich denke, i´ch hab das Problem gelöst!
@ nikki: Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## AchtBit (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Für alle LogiTech Paddler und Stickler. Vergesst den Schrott. Zieht euch die LogiTech Gaming Software V5.02. Der Profiler unterstützt nahezu alle Logi pads und sticks. Damit kann man komplett ne Mouse oder die komplette Tastatur emulieren. Mittels Macro Befehle kann man z.B. einen digitalen Key eine Polling Frequenz zuordnen und somit die Empfindlichkeit einer analogen Achse simulieren. Alle Aktionen lassen sich zeitlich zu nem endlos langen Supermakro verketten und auf eine Taste mappen.

Ich zock Juiced2 damit und es fühlt sich an wie ne ganz normale Pad Steuerung. Komplexe Gameprofile brauchen fast 0 Performace und es treten keine Latenzen auf.

Ich liebe die Software. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass ich mitm Pad aufwaschen kann.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Für alle LogiTech Paddler und Stickler. Vergesst den Schrott. Zieht euch die LogiTech Gaming Software V5.02. Der Profiler unterstützt nahezu alle Logi pads und sticks.


Nur hat nicht jeder ein Logitech-Pad: Ich nutze z. B. ein Saitek-Pad und soweit ich weiss kommt der Emu hier mit jedem Controller klar, der in der Systemsteuerung als Eingabegerät identifiziert ist und im Grobem dem 360-Layout entspricht.   



AchtBit schrieb:


> Damit kann man komplett ne Mouse oder die komplette Tastatur emulieren. Mittels Macro Befehle kann man z.B. einen digitalen Key eine Polling Frequenz zuordnen und somit die Empfindlichkeit einer analogen Achse simulieren.


Sowas kann die Controller-Software zu meinem Saitek-Pad auch, ich finde da nichts besonderes daran.   

Aber hier geht's ja auch nicht um die Emulierung von Maus oder Tastatur sondern von 360-Controllern.


----------



## mickep (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [XBox360-Controller-Emulation]*

Hey,

hab hier durch euch endlich einen Controller bei Mafia II (PC)    !

Habe mit der Konfiguration keine Probleme. Ich bekomme beim starten des Spiels den "BeeP" das die Steuerung vom Spiel erkannt wurde, allerdings wiederholt sich der "BeeP" endlos lange und das Spiel (auch Menü) hakelt. 

Wenn es Einfluss auf die Leistung hat nehme ich an, dass es irgendwo eine versehentliche Endlosschleife gibt   

Controller geht aber (ist aber unspielbar). Verschiedene Controller, gleiches Problem (also ne Software-Sache).

Hat jemand ne Idee ?!

Grüße !


EDIT:
mit der neueren Version 3.1.4 und der FakeAPI läuft es...Spiel war wohl nur inkompatibel  !


----------

